# Kessie alla Roma. E' fatta, per giugno.



## admin (29 Gennaio 2017)

Roma scatenata sul mercato. Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, i giallorossi hanno bruciato la concorrenza e sono ai dettagli per Kessie. Il giocatore arriverà a luglio. All'Atalanta andranno 25 milioni di euro.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Gennaio 2017)

Non ci credo... l'Inter Gagliardini, la Juve Caldara, la Roma Kessié e noi col cerino...


----------



## Willy Wonka (29 Gennaio 2017)

grande acquisto


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Gennaio 2017)

Allora è vero che hanno piazzato Paredes. Che affare che hanno fatto.


----------



## Baresinho (29 Gennaio 2017)

See col ***** che li riprendiamo questi, guardate che si prospetta un disastro se questi si rinforzano, kessie è un crack assurdo. 
Non possiamo permetterci di rimanere fuori dalla Champions, dobbiamo investire più di questi...


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Gennaio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Allora è vero che hanno piazzato Paredes. Che affare che hanno fatto.



per te Kessie più forte di Paredes?


----------



## Igniorante (29 Gennaio 2017)

Paredes ci vorrebbe a noi... Ma anche Kessié 
Insomma qui si continua a far ridere in sede di mercato, tanto mica siamo quelli più indietro e che hanno più da recuperare


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Gennaio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> per te Kessie più forte di Paredes?



Per la Roma sì, di sicuro.


----------



## Baresinho (29 Gennaio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> per te Kessie più forte di Paredes?


Nettamente ma proprio nettamente, kessie è gagliardini erano i due crack Dell Atalanta, kessie è un tuttocampista alla naingollan, e cmq un centrocampo assurdo sarà quello della Roma. 
Come detto dobbiamo prestare Locatelli perché ci vuole gente forte e pronta, fossero vere le voci di tolisso sarebbe un grande upgrade per il nostro centrocampo ma ce ne vuole un altro del suo livello, se vogliamo avvicinarci alle prime 4.
Il prossimo anno siamo OBBLIGATI ad arrivare almeno almeno quarti, per cui fassone muoviti da subito


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Gennaio 2017)

Baresinho ha scritto:


> Nettamente ma proprio nettamente, kessie è gagliardini erano i due crack Dell Atalanta, kessie è un tuttocampista alla naingollan, e cmq un centrocampo assurdo sarà quello della Roma.
> Come detto dobbiamo prestare Locatelli perché ci vuole gente forte e pronta, fossero vere le voci di tolisso sarebbe un grande upgrade per il nostro centrocampo ma ce ne vuole un altro del suo livello, se vogliamo avvicinarci alle prime 4.
> Il prossimo anno siamo OBBLIGATI ad arrivare almeno almeno quarti, per cui fassone muoviti da subito



Su Gagliardini crack ci andrei cauto...


----------



## Baresinho (29 Gennaio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Su Gagliardini crack ci andrei cauto...


Intendevo il terzino ma ho scritto gagliardini... Cmq conti scusate


----------



## Alfabri (29 Gennaio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Su Gagliardini crack ci andrei cauto...



Intanto ha scalato ogni gerarchia a centrocampo nell'Inter e in poche giornate si è già imposto in una grande piazza. Se non sarà un crack di sicuro è un'ottimo colpo.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (29 Gennaio 2017)

Ma non potevano bloccarlo i nostri cinesi?


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Gennaio 2017)

Niente, han Gian venduto anche Nainggolan


----------



## ralf (29 Gennaio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Niente, han Gian venduto anche Nainggolan



Per me Manolas e Paredes già venduti, il ninja secondo me lo tengono.


----------



## Baresinho (29 Gennaio 2017)

Hanno un accordo con la uefa di Voluntary agreement che scadrà a giugno, sono stati fortunati perché nei tre anni precedenti sono riusciti pian piano a sistemare i conti con grosse plusvalenze e quest anno a giugno arriveranno al tanto agoniato break even. 
Anche loro a giugno non avranno più quei vincoli e la uefa mollerà un pochino la presa, contando che probabilmente il secondo posto ormai è cosa loro e con la cl in tasca non saranno obbligati a fare grosse plusvalenze.... Per me venderanno forse forse Manolas o naingollan ma faranno cmq un mercato da almeno 70 milioni


----------



## Gas (29 Gennaio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non ci credo... l'Inter Gagliardini, la Juve Caldara, la Roma Kessié e noi col cerino...



Esatto, gli altri comprano davvero, noi ci trastulliamo con voci di mercato tutte rigorosamente false.


----------



## Baresinho (29 Gennaio 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Esatto, gli altri comprano davvero, noi ci trastulliamo con voci di mercato tutte rigorosamente false.



Ci sarebbe anche conti che ci farebbe veramente comodo


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (29 Gennaio 2017)

I giovani più forti tutti alle altre squadre, noi con veloso.


----------



## Mille e una notte (29 Gennaio 2017)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Intanto ha scalato ogni gerarchia a centrocampo nell'Inter e in poche giornate si è già imposto in una grande piazza. Se non sarà un crack di sicuro è un'ottimo colpo.


 Infatti, per dire Gagliardini >>>>>>Pasalic Bertolacci


----------



## kolao95 (29 Gennaio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Su Gagliardini crack ci andrei cauto...



Gagliardini è quello che farà la carriera migliore probabilmente di quelli usciti da Bergamo, fidati.


----------



## Baresinho (29 Gennaio 2017)

Non esageriamo kessie è di un altro livello


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Gennaio 2017)

Vabbé..e noi qua a piangere che Orsolini non è stato preso...poi si accasano già tutti i gioielli dell'Atalanta e noi rimarremo col cerino (o se tutto va bene ci riprenderemo Pignatone o Papu Gomez che non servono a nulla)

In estate i cinesi dovranno fari perdonare moltissimo


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Gennaio 2017)

Gli altri parlano coi fatti laddove da noi si sogna e si vive coi 'se' e coi 'ma'.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Gennaio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Gagliardini è quello che farà la carriera migliore probabilmente di quelli usciti da Bergamo, fidati.



Bravo e intelligente gagliardini. E poi mi sembra proprio un professionista serio e un bravo ragazzo.
Come ti ho invece detto più volte ho molti dubbi su kessie : per quanto sia fisicamente dominante direi di osservarlo meglio tecnicamente. Fa tanti piccoli errori tecnici che a guardarlo di sfuggita potrebbero non essere notati.
Gagliardini tra i giovani emergenti mi sembra il più 'normale', non per sminuirlo ma intendo dire che è un normalizzatore del gioco : cuce il gioco, gioca a due tocchi, mette equilibrio nelle due fasi e non fa mai nulla di banale.
Nel disordine originario tattico dell'inter che tende ad allungarsi spaccando i reparti non ci sta bene ma benissimo.
Anzi, credo proprio che questo ragazzo abbia dato ordine tattico ai nerazzurri laddove non lo avevano.
Bravi i cugini a prendere la pedina giusta.


----------



## juventino (30 Gennaio 2017)

In tutta onestà non ci vedo niente di che in questo Kessié.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Gennaio 2017)

Iniziano a spendere i soldi del Ninja. E per me con questo cambio ci perdono. Poi vedremo cos'altro prenderanno.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (30 Gennaio 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> In tutta onestà non ci vedo niente di che in questo Kessié.



Concordo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Gennaio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Gagliardini è quello che farà la carriera migliore probabilmente di quelli usciti da Bergamo, fidati.



Mah...è andato all'inter e per me questo significa che finirà fuori dai radar importanti..

Mai visto un giovane valorizzarsi in quella fogna..


----------



## prebozzio (30 Gennaio 2017)

Peccato. Non lo davano in prestito senza nessun diritto?


----------



## MarcoMilanista (30 Gennaio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mah...è andato all'inter e per me questo significa che finirà fuori dai radar importanti..
> 
> Mai visto un giovane valorizzarsi in quella fogna..



Icardi vale?


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Gennaio 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Icardi vale?



Si ma siamo proprio su due livelli diversi..a parte la testa icardi che era un fenomeno lo si era già capito alla samp


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Gennaio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Iniziano a spendere i soldi del Ninja. E per me con questo cambio ci perdono. Poi vedremo cos'altro prenderanno.



si dice che il sacrificato sarà manolas. 

cmq la roma è un'altra squadra che non trattiene nessuno, anzi, va a rinforzare le dirette concorrenti. 
hai voglia a renderti competitivo così...


----------



## MarcoMilanista (30 Gennaio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma siamo proprio su due livelli diversi..a parte la testa icardi che era un fenomeno lo si era già capito alla samp



Icardi è un mostro si, ma secondo me Gagliardini paga il fatto di non essere spettacolare e questo lo rende sottovalutato.


----------

